# Frenzy Vs Yak Board



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

For taking baits out in any surf what would yal recomend? Has anyone had experience with any of these two?:texasflag


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

i have used the frenzy and i could stand up on it. i have a 12 foot cobra but thinking on getting a frenzy


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

I had both and would get the frenzy before the yak to run baits. Yak is a fun goof around surf yak, but does have a cheap price and will get the bait out.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I have a perception aloha... its just a fancy yakboard... fun for playing in SMALL surf, great for kids learning to paddle because they are small and light but these are NOT the boards for running baits except in ideal conditions... they are basically a thick surfboard that you sit on... no real hull to speak of, extremely tippy


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the Frenzy enough that we have two of them ... but anything that floats will work.


----------



## fishaddict (Nov 10, 2009)

For the surf you definitely want the frenzy. I have a 12ft drifter and my wife has a frenzy. When we are at the surf my kayak crashes into the next wave which makes for a wet ride. My wife's frenzy is short enough that it just bobs like a cork between the waves. They float like a whaler. I feel like I'm peddeling a cork in her's.

Marshall


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Neither, the scrambler is the best bait runnin yak for the price. You will regret getting a frenzy.


----------



## catslayer75 (May 22, 2010)

They both SUCK!! Get a real yak and u will be much happier. don't cheap out on ur equipment.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Get a Fsh & Dive and you can run out baits and BTB fish with the best of them


----------

